# Portable Oven/cooktop suggestions



## BethGinIn (May 27, 2017)

My older travel trailer does not have a lot of frills. No oven, stove has low BTUs (takes forever to boil water). I recently added an electric skillet. That has made life easier since I can cook certain things in it outside while cooking meat on my portable gas grill. I like keeping the heat out of the camper.

I've seen portable ovens and cooktops/griddles. Do any of you have a unit you that you like? How well does it work? Price? Drawbacks? 

Thanks!


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a several options. We have a microwave, stove and oven in our camper, but like you, we prefer to cook outside. We bring a small Weber charcoal grille for hamburgers, chicken and steak. I have a two burner gas cook top that I purchased from Home Depot, and I recently converted an old rolling cart I salvaged from a dumpster with an old three burner gas cook top that I took out of a camper I was demolishing. At the end of the day, we don't have a problem with cremating the meal!!!! lol







http://i578.photobucket.com/albums/ss223/Greywuff/084ac4cd-7755-440d-91ac-e9f3e2aaa429_1000_1.jpg


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

Oops, forgot.... but of course, the Dutch Oven!


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

I use an Omnia stove top oven. It works well. The RV has a gas stove that is quick and hot. It nice weather I still prefer my Coleman white gas stove.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

(... waves... (hi! Denni2)..)


BethGinIn said:


> I've seen portable ovens and cooktops/griddles. Do any of you have a unit you that you like? How well does it work? Price? Drawbacks?


I normally don't try to bake much anymore, while camping, but I do bring a propane stove camping;
If I'm feeling like I'll need 2 burners I bring the old Coleman "Classic" 2 burner propane stove (Trusty Rusty).

Mostly, I bring a small (5000 to 7000 BTU) single burner propane stove; it packs better but has a problem on breezy days.
It works ok but I can, only, give it an ok review (fair performance); It needs better wind protection and could use more heat output, IMO. It makes the morning coffee and heats the washup water; but does it relatively slowly...

I used to use a dutch oven heated by campfire coals, for baking; but it proved too be a cleaning hassle (needed a bag) and was a bit of a pain to transport. (even cast aluminum is heavy & awkward.

Last summer I tried a folding Coleman camp oven on one side of the two burner stove it worked ; OK but not great and was much heavier than anticipated and kind of a problem to pack along (one trip was enough).

I sometimes use a folding campfire grill to cook on (over coals from the campfire) It works ok for grilling purposes but like all grills is a bit of a pain to clean.

So far my best "Stove top" is the old Coleman 2 burner propane stove... (often less than $50 on sale try both Walmart and Amazon)








Amazon.com: Coleman Gas Camping Stove | Classic Propane Stove, 2 Burner, 4.1 x 21.9 x 13.7 Inches : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: Coleman Gas Camping Stove | Classic Propane Stove, 2 Burner, 4.1 x 21.9 x 13.7 Inches : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com




I use a BIC lighter to light it but I believe there are self lighting models...









Hope it helps...

If you have grid power (120 volt hookup) I had good results, at home using a single "burner" induction hobb/hot plate (NOTE: only works with magnetic pots and pans)...
I did get it to work while tent camping but it is too much of a power hog to run off batteries for long... As long as you only use grid power or a (sine wave???) generator It might fill your needs (try it at home first)... It won't work with solid aluminum pans with out an accessory steel plate for the magnetism to heat).

Enjoy!


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi, Happy Joe!






Do you still like the Coleman Oven?


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

...I haven't decided yet/can't make up my mind; bringing it camping it was a bit of a hassle because of the weight and packing awkwardness...A carrier/case would help. I can't say that I dislike it, I can say that it was not the best solution for me. Depending on how much stuff I end up with this season I might try it again...

Right now; I'm thinking that I also might try a solar oven again; they worked ok last time (maybe 20/30 years ago) but their bulk is a problem do to the lack of room for stuff in the SUV. Also; like solar electricity they need a clear view of the sun to work really well... and I like shady campsites...
As I remember breads & rolls were good along with stew & casseroles (slow cooking stuff) with solar cooking; nothing is quick...
The biggest advantage is that I would not have to bring a big tank of propane. I normally bring a 10 pounder (a standard bar-b-que tank is a 20 pounder, the small green tanks are one pounders) when I bring ol' Trusty Rusty (the Coleman 2 burner).
...Trying to workout the best compromise is, sometimes, a bit of a Boggle... My 'druthers keep getting in the way.

Enjoy!


----------



## littleGizmo (10 mo ago)

BethGinIn said:


> My older travel trailer does not have a lot of frills. No oven, stove has low BTUs (takes forever to boil water). I recently added an electric skillet. That has made life easier since I can cook certain things in it outside while cooking meat on my portable gas grill. I like keeping the heat out of the camper.
> 
> I've seen portable ovens and cooktops/griddles. Do any of you have a unit you that you like? How well does it work? Price? Drawbacks?
> 
> Thanks!


I was looking at cooking options camping as well, I am a tent camper that uses electrical hookup campsites. I was looking at gas stoves, but I was informed if I am using electrical campsites that I would be better off using an Air Fryer over a butane/propane portable cooker. He said he uses Air Fryers when he goes tent camping all the time and loves them. 

In addition to the Air Fryer I also use a small portable Keurig.


----------

